# Happy birthday crjdriver!



## Gr3iz

Here's wishing you a very happy birthday and many more to come!


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you Chuck!


----------



## Johnny b

Happy Birthday


----------



## PeterOz

Happy Birthday🎂


----------



## lochlomonder

Many happy returns! 🍻


----------



## crjdriver

Thank you


----------



## valis

Happy birthday Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Almost a belated Happy Birthday, Chuck!


----------



## DR.M

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## RT

Gonna fetch you a bottle of Two Buck Chuck...
Because I didn't know we had had two Chucks on staff ;D
Oh, OK then, make that two bottles 

Birthday Greetings


----------



## TechGuy

I hope you had a great birthday! 🎉


----------



## LauraMJ

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## crjdriver

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> I didn't know we had had two Chucks on staff


Yup but before it was Johns. It sounds better keeping track of my Chucks than keeping track of my Johns.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Yup but before it was Johns. It sounds better keeping track of my Chucks than keeping track of my Johns.


That made me laugh for some reason....you are one weeeiird Canuck...


----------



## flavallee

Happy belated birthday, Chuck. 🎂

The older we get, the faster a new birthday comes around. 🧓 👵

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> you are one weeeiird Canuck


Well there has to be one in the bunch you know.


----------



## Gr3iz

You say that proudly! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> You say that proudly!


Of course!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Sorry I am late - with the best wishes
Hope you had a good birthday


----------



## RT

valis said:


> That made me laugh for some reason....you are one weeeiird Canuck...


Me too Tim, but her comment only made me "chuckle" 

Cheers cj!


----------



## 2twenty2

@crjdriver

A belated Happy Birthday!
🎂🎊🎉🎈🍾


----------

